# FMA Training in Marshfield Massachusetts or surrounding area



## Brian Johns (Sep 18, 2012)

Hello all,

I'm posting this inquiry on behalf of a good friend who has relocated to Marshfield (south of Boston). She is interested in furthering her studies of FMA....more Modern Arnis but am looking for any FMA style.

Would anyone have any leads for FMA in this area?

Thank you in advance,
Brian Johns


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Sep 19, 2012)

This is one of my guys. He is currently just doing privates
*Cebu West 
Punong Guro Sal Todaro 
Tewksbury, MA
salv1@aol.com*


----------



## Carol (Sep 19, 2012)

Unfortunately Tewksbury is a long drive from Marshfield.  Guro Sal is outstanding and I would strongly recommend training with him if you have the chance, but be warned that the trip and the traffic is not for the faint of heart


----------



## Brian Johns (Sep 21, 2012)

Thank you both to Carol and to Datu Tim. Unfortunately, she just wants it local and within the Marshfield area.


----------

